# Tmac is all nba 3rd team



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i thought he deserved to be higher, what are yalls thoughts


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It's a disgrace. SF's get screwed cause they are counted as forwards too. LeBron over T-Mac is almost laughable.. Amare and Wallace over Yao? Amare cant create his own shot or play D.. Wallace is a garbage man offensively.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LeBron over McGrady? That's a joke if I ever heard one. McGrady deserves first team over Dirk, IMO. The playoffs obviously emphasize this, but you don't win these awards based on what you do in the playoffs.

If Yao wasn't such a hyped up number 1 pick with astronomical expectations, he would have finished ahead of Wallace. I definitely disagree with that pick.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wallace benefits from the system he's in. He's so overrated. If he's a top big man than it just reflects the crappy state of the center position in the NBA now.

McGrady belongs on the first team, period. If a GM was starting a team, he'd take Tracy over Dirk or Ray Allen.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

McGrady was screwed by being listed as a forward, when he would've been at least 2nd team as a guard over Ray Allen.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> McGrady was screwed by being listed as a forward, when he would've been at least 2nd team as a guard over Ray Allen.


But he did play the 3 for the 2nd half of the season with Wesley and Barry always occupying the 2 spot, so you can't argue with that.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

T-Mac should've been second team. Him and Kobe being on the same team!? C'mon!

And it's a joke that Yao is snubbed of 2nd team. Amare is not a center, and Wallace is not better than Yao. Yao is the second best center in the league and had proven that two years in a row. He can shoot, he can pass, he can handle (that crossover... wow, and once he gets down in the low post, he scores automatically. Yao deserves better than this.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

I really don't care...

All I want is that ring...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Boooooooo!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC and Kobe being in the 3nd team just made this list a garbage.

And Ben Wallace was always over Yao for consecutive 3 seasons :boohoo:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Tmac deserved to be 1st Team, or 2nd Team at the least. Putting Lebron over him IS bogus, and IMO he deserves 1st Team over Dirk or Duncan. He really carried the Rockets in the playoffs, and its a shame they blew two games against Dallas, because I think if they had won that series, they had a serious shot at the title.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

LeBron does not belong to the 2nd team. His stats look good, that's because he's doing everything by himself. We are talking team not individual. T-Mac lead his team better. My opinion, T-Mac should be 2nd team. Jason Kidd should be there too.

It should be this way.

1st team
C - Shaquille O'Neal
F - Tim Duncan
F - Dirk Nowitzki
G - Ray Allen
G - Steve Nash

2nd team
C - Amare Stoudemire
F - Kevin Garnett
F - Tracy McGrady
G - Allen Iverson
G - Dwyane Wade

3rd team
C - Ben Wallace
F - Shawn Marion
F - LeBron James
G - Jason Kidd
G - Gilbert Arenas


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

McGrady said:


> I really don't care...
> 
> All I want is that ring...


*edited* - Do not bait!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Agreed that TMac could've gone a little higher, but there's no denying that he has an 'averaged' first-half of season and the team was not good.

Ben Wallace and Amare Stoudemire are CLEARLY more productive than Yao. I don't know why some of you keep talking up Yao's impact as a debating point. Guess what. Big Ben's and Amare's impacts are clearly at the same level and they were actually producing on the stats column. Now don't tell me stats aren't important because it IS important when you're comparing similar (level) players.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Bret said:


> ...
> And it's a joke that Yao is snubbed of 2nd team. Amare is not a center, and Wallace is not better than Yao. Yao is the second best center in the league and had proven that two years in a row. He can shoot, he can pass, he can handle (that crossover... wow, and once he gets down in the low post, he scores automatically. Yao deserves better than this.


It's so easy to counter your "points": First of all, like it or not, Amare spent the entire season on the 5 spot, which traditionally is considered as "center". He IS a center, at least for the season.

Secondly, Yao has "NOT" proven that he is the second best center in this league. He was when his games were on but too often he disappeared because of foul-trouble and stuff. Consistency is one of the main elements if a player has to be consider 'great'.

And what about Ben Wallace? While he can't shoot like Yao, can't pass like Yao, can't handle the ball like Yao, but he is clearly several notches above Yao on the other side of the floor. And again unlike Yao, Big Ben actually produced night-over-night and impact the game much more so than Yao.

These spots are not supposed to go to those who are more talented. It should go to those who actually produced in that particular season. With that in mind, Yao easily are not the top-3 in the center department.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MightyReds2020 said:


> Agreed that TMac could've gone a little higher, but there's no denying that he has an 'averaged' first-half of season and the team was not good.


Why does that matter? What matters is the entire season. For the entire season, McGrady put up tremendous numbers and the Rockets were a 50-win team.

And it was more of an "average" (for McGrady) month and a half, which is not nearly half of an approximately six month season.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Why does that matter? What matters is the entire season. For the entire season, McGrady put up tremendous numbers and the Rockets were a 50-win team.
> 
> And it was more of an "average" (for McGrady) month and a half, which is not nearly half of an approximately six month season.


I did say I think TMac deserves to go higher a little bit.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

sherwin said:


> It's a disgrace. SF's get screwed cause they are counted as forwards too. LeBron over T-Mac is almost laughable.. Amare and Wallace over Yao? Amare cant create his own shot or play D.. Wallace is a garbage man offensively.


Amare isn't over Yao this season??? :angel:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

T-MAC didn't make it to the 2nd team only because he got listed as a Forward. 

But I do think T-MAC > Lebron. 

At least T-MAC brought his team to the playoffs!!!! 

What has Lebron done so far? This hype about Lebron is just ridiculous... even Wade has a better career so far. 


As for Yao over Amare... Rox fans can say all they want but I gaurantee you that 99% of the GM will pick Amare right now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

jibikao said:


> As for Yao over Amare... Rox fans can say all they want but I gaurantee you that 99% of the GM will pick Amare right now.


Not necessarily. I think teams like Utah and Sacramento would understand that Yao is undervalued right now because of the system he plays in and Amare is overvalued because of the system he plays in. Princeton offenses would be able to maximize Yao's strengths and make him a more valuable player than Amare would. In JVG's offense, I would definitely not take Amare over Yao.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> T-MAC didn't make it to the 2nd team only because he got listed as a Forward.
> 
> But I do think T-MAC > Lebron.
> 
> ...


Where are players like Kobe and Lebron at sitting at the beach.


----------

